# Free Hand call drawing - 24 hours to respond!



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

We're giving away a nice Predator Call from www.purepredator.com 24 hours from now. All you need to do is reply here. Your post number (upper right corner after you post) will become your entry number. We'll put all numbers into a hat and pull out one. If this is a success, we may do it more often.









This is one of those giveaways geared towards those who show dedication to PredatorTalk.com. Only those who are here to respond in time will be eligible to win.

Good luck - and thanks for your loyalty to the site. You're appreciated more than you know.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*OK!!!!!!!!!! Put Me In---I could use one____________SB*


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

count me in


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Put me in also.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Include me as well please.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm with everyone else, does it come with a teacher!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

My mailbox is empty and wait'in---sign me up!!!!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Heck yes please!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How do I delet the posts ahead of me ???







Where do I buy more tickets !

Count me in too.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

count me in please. good luck everyone.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

oh yeah... I'm in... my mailing address info is in my profile to aid in getting that shipped away!!


----------



## bigwalnutfly (Dec 16, 2010)

Count me in to predator hunting is on the list for Christmas break


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

PurePredator said:


> We're giving away a nice Predator Call from www.purepredator.com 24 hours from now. All you need to do is reply here. Your post number (upper right corner after you post) will become your entry number. We'll put all numbers into a hat and pull out one. If this is a success, we may do it more often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOH,OOH, me, me, me, me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bigwalnutfly said:


> Count me in to predator hunting is on the list for Christmas break


Welcome to the forum bigwalnutfly. I'm going to have to ressurect the "Why do we call you that" thread.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok put my number in the hat.
Thanks


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Im pretty sure I could put that call to use


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

put my name in the hat ,can always use another call.


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Alright.. that's it!!!!

2-17 and the lucky number was.....

2!! _Check your post number and send me a private message with your address.








_


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Congrats...now you have a new call to show off on TV !! But remember....you have to wear one of your wacky hats







.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

congrats on your win. Thanks for the chance. I like the odds we had. hahaha.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Definitely better than the Lottery!!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

congrats!!! enjoy the prize and put it to good use!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats there Wilded hope you enjoy it. Give us a write-up on your outing with it.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I didn't win, I was in two minutes too late as usual. ET


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Its Swampbuck.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

These brain farts are happening way too often must be the cold weather or the dreams of coyotes jumping over my bed as I go too sleep at night. Congrats SB 10


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys I just now found out---Forget I was #2 {its a age thing} SB*


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

congrats sb10


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats SB10-- you can practice in the shop full of critters!!


----------



## Charlie Mitchell (Apr 16, 2010)

Good looking call would look great in my collection. Charlie Mitchell


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Charlie.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Put me in for that drawing. I guess I should check in more often.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

ummmm... i believe that this drawing is over.... maybe these threads should be locked after the winner is announced.....


----------

